# [Problem] Ultima Online friert ein



## nightmare (1. Juli 2002)

Hi ! 

Mein Problem : 
Habe mir vor drei Wochen das Rollenspiel Ultima Online - Renaissance 
gekauft ! 
Hatte mir bei schattenwelt.de einen Account registriert. Wenn ich spielen will, kommt nach etwa einer halben Stunde (kann aber auch mal ne viertel Stunde sein) ein Absturtz .... 
das Bild bleibt stehen, Maus lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen, Sound wiederholt sich ! 

Bei Schattenwelt konnte mir niemand helfen, dieses Problem zu lösen ! 

Hardware : 
Pentium III - 1000 Mhz 
128 MB Ram 
GeForce 2 GTS 32 MB 


Alle sonstigen Spiele (3D-Spiele, 2D-Spiele etc. läuft alles gut & ohne Abstürtze ...) 

Ich will hoffen mir kann wer helfen ... 
deswegen sage ich schon einmal danke im Vorraus 

mfg. nightmare


----------



## Nanaki (1. Juli 2002)

ich schätz des liegt an deinem Arbeitsspeicher. Bau am besten mal einen zusätzlichen ein dann sollte er nicht mehr so oft abschmieren. Ein zusätzlicher Arbeitsspeicher wäre sowieso nicht schlecht da meiner Meinung nach das minimum heutzutage 120 mb sind.


----------



## nightmare (1. Juli 2002)

hmm ... 
und warum laufen dann alle anderen Spiele (neueste z.b FIFA 2002 WC, Warcraft 3) alles flüßig und ohne abstürze ?
Ultima Online ist ja auch schon ein bissel älter und hat auch net so ne Bombenvorraussetzung (200 Mhz)

Ich denke daher net, dass es am Arbeitsspeicher liegt !

mfg.


----------



## Nanaki (1. Juli 2002)

wenns dann schon so alt ist hast glaub recht, dass es nicht mehr am Arbeitsspeicher liegt. Hast du auch schon mal den neuesten Patch ausprobiert, denn es könnte sein dass die version mit Bugs verseucht ist. Was auch noch in Frage kommen würde wäre das das Spiel mit deiner Grafikkarte nicht auskommt. Lad am besten da vielleicht auch den neuesten Patch runter. Ansonsten wüsst ich grad auch net weiter.


----------



## nightmare (1. Juli 2002)

Habe alles vom neuesten !
Client passt
Patch passt
Login Daten passt !
Mul-Files passt

Alles in Ordnung !
ausser halt, dass der sich aufhängt


----------

